

Ask HN: How far in advance should pre-orders charge me in advance for? - palidanx

Recently I preordered an item which had a successful kickstarter campaign (the pre-order opened after the campaign).<p>My credit card recently got charged in late July, but now the product is slipping to being shipped Feb 2015ish.<p>How long typically should a credit card be charged in advance for a preorder?
======
general_failure
Couple of months of is reasonable but it depends on the amount.

